# Good Reformed Book Recommendations?



## InSlaveryToChrist

I'm currently planning on bying a lot of reformed books, all at once (thinking economically here). I have searched the PB for best reformed books, and best books on particular subjects. Although I've managed to collect some good books to my shopping list, it's still very lacking and in need of advice from old, experienced readers.

Here is what I have so far:

*The church of Christ *- James Bannerman

*The Promise of the Future *- Cornelis P. Venema 

*The Works of the Rev. Hugh Binning* (2-Volume Set) - Hugh Binning

*Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics *(4-Volume Set) - Richard A. Muller

*The Christ of the Covenants *- O. Palmer Robertson

*The Christ of the Prophets *- O. Palmer Robertson

*Holiness* - J.C. Ryle

*The Christian's Great Interest *- William Guthrie

*The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification * - Walter Marshall

*The Marrow of Modern Divinity *- Edward Fisher

*Institutes of Elenctic Theology *(3-Volume Set) - Francis Turrettin

*Gospel Life Series *(6-Volume Set) - Jeremiah Burroughs

*Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment *- Jeremiah Burroughs

*The Godly Man's Picture *- Thomas Watson

*The Reading and Preaching of the Scriptures in the Worship of the Christian Church *(7-Volume Set) - Hughes Oliphant Old

*Valley of Vision: A Collection of Puritan Prayers and Devotions *- Arthur G. Bennett 

*The Confessions of St. Augustine *- St. Augustine

*The City of God *- St. Augustine

*Freedom of the Will *- Jonathan Edwards

*The Potter's Freedom: A Defense of the Reformation and the Rebuttal of Norman Geisler's Choosen But Free* - James R. White

*The Bondage of the Will *- Martin Luther

*God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology *- Michael Horton

*The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man* (2-Volume Set) - Herman Witsius

*The commentary of Dr. Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg catechism* - Zacharias Ursinus

*The Forgotten Trinity *- James R. White 

*Institutes of the Christian Religion *- John Calvin 

*The works of John Owen* - John Owen

*The works of John Flavel* - John Flavel

*Institutes of the Christian Religion *- John Calvin

*Calvin's Commentaries* - John Calvin

*The Three Forms of Unity *(The Belgic Confession of Faith, the Heidelberg Catechism, The Canons of Dort)

*WHICH ONE IS BETTER FOR A GOOD INTRODUCTION TO CALVINISM?*

*Lectures on Calvinism *- Abraham Kuyper

*OR*

*What is Reformed Theology?: Understanding the Basics* - R. C. Sproul


*BOOKS I ALREADY POSSESS: *

*Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes* - G.I. Williamson

*The Westminster Shorter Catechism: For Study Classes* - G.I. Williamson

*The Westminster Larger Catechism: A Commentary * - Johannes Geerhardus Vos, edited by G. I. Williamson

*Pilgrim's Progress *(2-Volume Set) - John Bunyan

*Think: The Life of the Mind and the Love of God* - John Piper

*NOTE*: I have lots of good books on my computer, but these are really the only physical books I have...


~Please, make recommendations, criticise and comment!~


In Christ our Lord,

Brother Samuel


----------



## Claudiu

Puritan paperbacks are good, you should check those out. The Puritans are deep in their doctrine but they are devotional too, a good balance that makes for an excellent read. I would recommend "The Godly Man's Picture" by Thomas Watson: Godly Man's Picture (PP) :: Thomas Watson (c.1620-1686) :: Puritan Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping


----------



## Notthemama1984

Burrough's _Gospel Worship_


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Augustine said:


> Puritan paperbacks are good, you should check those out. The Puritans are deep in their doctrine but they are devotional too, a good balance that makes for an excellent read. I would recommend "The Godly Man's Picture" by Thomas Watson: Godly Man's Picture (PP) :: Thomas Watson (c.1620-1686) :: Puritan Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping


 
Added to my shopping list!

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




Chaplainintraining said:


> Burrough's _Gospel Worship_


 
Have you read the whole Gospel Life Series (6 Vol. Set)? If, would you recommend it? I found the whole series from monergismbooks.com, and it had the following description,



> This series of books shows us how to live the Gospel. We are to adorn the doctrine of God in our worship (*Gospel Worship*); we are to adorn the doctrine of God in our reverence (*Gospel Fear*); and we are to adorn the doctrine of God in our conduct (*Gospel Conversation*). To adorn the doctrine of God, we must know God and Christ (*Gospel Revelation*); we must know the blessedness that comes from having our sins forgiven (*Gospel Remission*); and we must know the marvelous plan of salvation that God offers to us (*Gospel Reconciliation*). The Gospel Life Series is a compilation of sermons from one of the most revered and beloved Puritans of all time: Jeremiah Burroughs. He opens to us a well that we will never empty — the well of the knowledge of God, Christ, and the great salvation that is ours through Him.



Sounds convincing. Besides, he is a much-respected Puritan.


----------



## ADKing

Here's a suggested list to keep you busy for the rest of your life! https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0Bx...NWE2NjIwNmM3MGQ0&sort=name&layout=list&num=50


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

I have tried to find out who has the best systematic theology. There has been a few votings on this here on PB, and I was surprised to find out that Charles Hodge was never even in the top 5! John Calvin, Louis Berkhof and Robert Reymond seemed to be the top 3 systematic theologians. I already have John Calvin's institutes, so I don't have to worry about that. However, what about Berkhof and Reymond? Who is better? AND WHAT ABOUT Charles Hodge? Is his Systematic Theology (3-Volume set) even worth bying, if Berkhof and Reymond have better material?


----------



## py3ak

Samuel, for what it's worth, here is what I think you should add. Apart from Calvin's _Institutes_ I would recommend reading these three before the other things on your list.

William Guthrie, _The Christian's Great Interest_
Walter Marshall, _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_
Edward Fisher, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_

If you want to buy just one multi-volume systematic theology, I think Herman Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ might give you better value for your money than the items you've mentioned on your list. Also very informative is Francis Turrettin's, _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I think Berkof is better than Reymond. If memory serves me, Hodge uses alot of Latin in his Systematics. So unless you have some knowledge of Latin it is hard to follow along.

As for Burroughs. I have not read the entire set. After reading Gospel Worship, I am more and more interested in doing so.


----------



## Andres

Samuel, is there a particular topic/subject you are interested in learning more about? The others have given you some great suggestions. An all-time favorite of mine is _Holiness _by J.C. Ryle


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Andres said:


> Samuel, is there a particular topic/subject you are interested in learning more about? The others have given you some great suggestions. An all-time favorite of mine is _Holiness _by J.C. Ryle


 
Well, for now, I want to dig into ESSENTIAL subjects, such as church history (I think Hughes Oliphant Old does a great job on that), God's trinity (James White helps on that), worship (there are many good books already, such as Augustine's the City of God. And if I still add Jeremiah Burroughs's Gospel Worship, I think it will be sufficient), the Holy Spirit (John Owen's The Holy Spirit seems to be one, if not the best book ever written on the Holy Spirit), anthropology (Here I think I will try Herman Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics, and Francis Turrettin's, Institutes of Elenctic Theology), prayer (Valley of Vision!), etc.

I think I need some help distinguishing which subject each book especially focuses on, and what subjects are ESSENTIAL subjects. Your help is appreciated!

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




Andres said:


> Samuel, is there a particular topic/subject you are interested in learning more about? The others have given you some great suggestions. An all-time favorite of mine is _Holiness _by J.C. Ryle


 
Added Holiness by J.C. Ryle to my list!


----------



## Contra_Mundum

I would be greatly surprised if Hodge (3 volumes) was not available in full, online, and free of charge.


----------



## Claudiu

Contra_Mundum said:


> I would be greatly surprised if Hodge (3 volumes) was not available in full, online, and free of charge.


 
Vol I: SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY. - Google Books

Vol II: Systematic theology. [With] Index - Google Books


----------



## Phil D.

Contra_Mundum said:


> I would be greatly surprised if Hodge (3 volumes) was not available in full, online, and free of charge.


 
Works by Charles Hodge


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

py3ak said:


> Samuel, for what it's worth, here is what I think you should add. Apart from Calvin's _Institutes_ I would recommend reading these three before the other things on your list.
> 
> William Guthrie, _The Christian's Great Interest_
> Walter Marshall, _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_
> Edward Fisher, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_
> 
> If you want to buy just one multi-volume systematic theology, I think Herman Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ might give you better value for your money than the items you've mentioned on your list. Also very informative is Francis Turrettin's, _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_.


 
Which one would you recommend more than the other: Bavinck or Turrettin?


----------



## py3ak

Probably Turretin, but it's not an easy choice. Either one of those systematics will give you some understanding of the essential themes you want to get a handle on. Then the others books I recommended will give you superb treatments of conversion, sanctification, and the covenants (obviously with some overlap).


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

py3ak said:


> Probably Turretin, but it's not an easy choice. Either one of those systematics will give you some understanding of the essential themes you want to get a handle on. Then the others books I recommended will give you superb treatments of conversion, sanctification, and the covenants (obviously with some overlap).


 
I must think economically here, so Turrettin wins.


----------



## Phil D.

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Turretin, but it's not an easy choice. Either one of those systematics will give you some understanding of the essential themes you want to get a handle on. Then the others books I recommended will give you superb treatments of conversion, sanctification, and the covenants (obviously with some overlap).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must think economically here, so Turrettin wins.
Click to expand...


This seems just a tad ironic, seeing that in its English form Turretin's Institutes consist of about 2400 pages of rather small print!


----------



## moral necessity

So you don't spend a lot of effort on a fruitless journey, there is no Freedom of the Will by Martin Luther, only the "Bondage" version. 

Also, for $15, add this one by Van Mastricht about Regeneration. A Treatise on Regeneration :: Other Classic Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping I've found none better!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

moral necessity said:


> So you don't spend a lot of effort on a fruitless journey, there is no Freedom of the Will by Martin Luther, only the "Bondage" version.
> 
> Also, for $15, add this one by Van Mastricht about Regeneration. A Treatise on Regeneration :: Other Classic Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping I've found none better!


 
Oh! I subconsciously wrote Martin Luther! Well, I'm a bit tired... I will think about adding Van Mastricht's book.

Edit: Added to my shopping list! I didn't have any book particularly focusing on regeneration yet.


----------



## py3ak

If you want to save some money you could substitute "Prayers on the Psalms" for "The Valley of Vision". You could also cut out the Edwards volumes.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

py3ak said:


> If you want to save some money you could substitute "Prayers on the Psalms" for "The Valley of Vision". You could also cut out the Edwards volumes.


 
Valley of Vision is very cheap anyways. But would you suggest I only take Edward's masterpieces?


----------



## py3ak

I would suggest that Edwards isn't as high of a priority as other authors.


----------



## greenbaggins

Don't buy Van Mastricht. In a couple of years, his entire systematic theology will be published, in which case buying the treatise on regeneration will be superfluous. I think Hodge is excellent value, as is Bavinck and Turretin. Don't forget a'Brakel's _A Christian's Reasonable Service_. Also, you seem to be very light on church history in your list. A good starting book is B.K. Kuiper's book _The Church in History_. Good and more in-depth church histories would be Schaff's 8-volume History of the Christian Church, as well as the new Baker Church History series. For apologetics, get the books by Scott Oliphint, Van Til, and Greg Bahnsen. Also, and maybe most importantly, you need some good commentaries. Get Matthew Henry, and then get individual commentaries on each book of the Bible.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

What do you think about O. Palmer Robertson's *The Christ of the Covenants*, and *The Christ of the Prophets*? I think I will buy at least either of those, but should I buy both?


----------



## greenbaggins

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> What do you think about O. Palmer Robertson's *The Christ of the Covenants*, and *The Christ of the Prophets*? I think I will buy at least either of those, but should I buy both?


 
They complement each other. I would recommend both.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

greenbaggins said:


> Don't buy Van Mastricht. In a couple of years, his entire systematic theology will be published, in which case buying the treatise on regeneration will be superfluous. I think Hodge is excellent value, as is Bavinck and Turretin. Don't forget a'Brakel's _A Christian's Reasonable Service_. Also, you seem to be very light on church history in your list. A good starting book is B.K. Kuiper's book _The Church in History_. Good and more in-depth church histories would be Schaff's 8-volume History of the Christian Church, as well as the new Baker Church History series. For apologetics, get the books by Scott Oliphint, Van Til, and Greg Bahnsen. Also, and maybe most importantly, you need some good commentaries. Get Matthew Henry, and then get individual commentaries on each book of the Bible.


 
Many thanks!!!

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

Are ALL John Owen's and John Flavel's works worth purchasing? Or should I just choose the best books from them? If, WHAT would they be?


----------



## greenbaggins

One more thing. Don't buy Turretin unless you also buy Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_. Turretin is very heavy slogging (though one of the very best out there). You will understand Turretin a lot more if you read Muller first, for then you will be able to "breathe Turretin's air."


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

greenbaggins said:


> One more thing. Don't buy Turretin unless you also buy Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_. Turretin is very heavy slogging (though one of the very best out there). You will understand Turretin a lot more if you read Muller first, for then you will be able to "breathe Turretin's air."


 
Thank you for your advice! Will get Muller's book first!


----------



## greenbaggins

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing. Don't buy Turretin unless you also buy Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_. Turretin is very heavy slogging (though one of the very best out there). You will understand Turretin a lot more if you read Muller first, for then you will be able to "breathe Turretin's air."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice! Will get Muller's book first!
Click to expand...


It's a 4-volume set. I would highly recommend Muller, anyway, even if you don't get Turretin.


----------



## cih1355

I'm planning on buying Michael Horton's _The Christian Faith_. You can buy the ebook version now or you can wait next month to buy a hard copy.


----------



## JM

Luther and Calvin


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Could someone tell me which book is better for a good introduction to Calvinism?

*Lectures on Calvinism *- Abraham Kuyper

OR

*What is Reformed Theology?: Understanding the Basics *- R. C. Sproul


----------



## Notthemama1984

I have not read the Kuyper, but I did not care for the Sproul.


----------



## py3ak

Why don't you go with Warfield for an explanation of Calvinism? _The Plan of Salvation_ is short and stunning; delete the statement that God saves as many people as is consistent with his attributes and it's a wonderful book.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

*Any good books on anthropology and ecclesiology?*

I read somewhere on the board that Hoekema's* Created in God's Image* would be a good treatment on anthropology. As to ecclesiology, Michael Horton's book *People and Place* was recommended. I also heard of "Bannerman", though I don't know whether that's the name of the author, or the book itself. What do you think of these recommendations?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

py3ak said:


> Why don't you go with Warfield for an explanation of Calvinism? _The Plan of Salvation_ is short and stunning; delete the statement that God saves as many people as is consistent with his attributes and it's a wonderful book.


 
I just realized I have read this book before (about 1 year ago)! And yes, it was a great book, indeed! I had underlined some stunning objections from Warfield against universal atonement,

"Christ did not die in the sinner's stead, it seems, to bear his penalties and purchase for him eternal life; he died rather to make the salvation of sinners possible, to open the way of salvation to sinners, to remove *all the obstacles *in the way of salvation of sinners. But *what obstacle *stands in the way of the salvation of sinners, except just *their sin*? And if *this obstacle *(*their sin*) is removed, are they not saved? Some *other obstacles *must be invented, therefore, *which* Christ may be said to have removed (since he cannot be said to have removed *the obstacle of sin*) that some function may be left to him and some kind of effect be attributed to his sacrificial death. He did not remove *the obstacle of sin*, for then all those for whom he died must be saved, and he cannot be allowed to have saved anyone."


----------



## Notthemama1984

I have both the Horton and the Bannerman. I prefer Bannerman hands down. The book is _The Church of Christ_ by James Bannerman. You can read parts of it on google books if you want to read a bit before buying.

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

On Horton, if you think _People and place _will be like his _Putting Amazing back in Grace _or _God of Promise _you will be mistaken. _People and Place _is written on a much higher level.


----------



## Grace Alone

Just speaking as a lay-person, R C Sproul's books were accessible and easy to understand for a lay-person new to reformed theology, or new to theology period! The earlier title of "What is Reformed Theology" was "Grace Alone, the Heart of Reformed Theology". I think it is perfect for the person new to reformed theology who isn't at the point of reading a systematic theology or Calvin's Institutes! We bought a copy for a new believer in our church last year.


----------



## kennethclayton4

If you want to get the essentials first I think you also need some reading on Baptism and the Lord's supper. Two that I have read that have been helpful are Peter Jeffery "The Lord's Supper"
and Fred Malones Baptism of Disciples Alone

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

And for understanding the church a great introduction for me was Mark Dever's "9 Marks Of a Healthy Church" Sinclair Ferguson's The Christian Life is a great intro christian doctrine, R.C. Sproul's The Holiness of God is a great book for learning more about God and His character. Tell The Truth Great work on evangelism.  Foundations of Grace one of the best books I have read on the doctrines of grace. Just a few more good reads to add to the list. Also check out sinclair ferguson's "Read any Good books?".


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Which book do you prefer on God's holiness:

R.C. Sproul's *The Holiness of God*

OR

J.C. Ryle's *Holiness*

Should I get both?


----------



## toddpedlar

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Which book do you prefer on God's holiness:
> 
> R.C. Sproul's *The Holiness of God*
> 
> OR
> 
> J.C. Ryle's *Holiness*
> 
> Should I get both?


 
If you want a study of God's Holiness, that's what Sproul deals with. Ryle's Holiness isn't about "holiness" in particular, except in one essay (the one entitled "Holiness"), and in that, it's personal holiness that's dealt with, not God's attribute. 

Ryle's essays are short expositions of important topics, and I think he's well worth getting. Sproul's book is very introductory, but is a classic, and especially good for sharing with folks who don't understand that God's being a Holy God has impact on everything we do and on how we ought to think about life, the universe and everything. 

So I guess I'm saying don't put these books as opposites, or alternatives, because they are really VERY different and treat very different subjects despite the similarity in titles.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

A Reformed Reading List


----------



## DMcFadden

ADKing said:


> Here's a suggested list to keep you busy for the rest of your life! https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0Bx...NWE2NjIwNmM3MGQ0&sort=name&layout=list&num=50


 
What a great list!


----------



## DMcFadden

I'm with Lane Keister, for warmth of treatment and intentionality of application, don't miss a'Brakel.

Remember that Turretin (in the Latin) was the staple at Princeton until Hodge.
Berkhof is Bavinck in a more compact and accessible form (albeit somewhat less exciting).

Owen writes in a style that is often viewed as difficult by American readers due to his excessive "Latin" approach to writing. There are other books to read before buying ALL of Owen. But, how can you pass on the _Death of Death_?

Be sure to include enough histories of the Reformation and post-Reformation period!


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Owen's vol 5 on justification is wonderful.


----------



## toddpedlar

R. Scott Clark said:


> Owen's vol 5 on justification is wonderful.


 
Agreed... without parallel.


----------



## DMcFadden

If I could only read three treatments of justification, they would be Owen, Buchanan, and Hodge (briefest). In the century since Buchanan, there are simply no books I know of that come close to replacing Buchanan. And, Owen is still my fav.

But, with the FV and that controversy, authors are producing some very good material on justification (including PB's own R. Scott Clark and Lane Keister!!!).


----------



## greenbaggins

DMcFadden said:


> If I could only read three treatments of justification, they would be Owen, Buchanan, and Hodge (briefest). In the century since Buchanan, there are simply no books I know of that come close to replacing Buchanan. And, Owen is still my fav.
> 
> But, with the FV and that controversy, authors are producing some very good material on justification (including PB's own R. Scott Clark and Lane Keister!!!).


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence, brother Dennis, though completely undeserved (certainly not condignly merited, nor congruently merited, nor pactumly merited, I assure you). As for justification, Owen and Buchanan are certainly standard. I think, though, that Fesko's new book on justification deserves a place alongside Owen and Buchanan. It is fantastic.


----------

